# I'm back.



## Chris (Mar 8, 2008)

And you GOTM winners, your CDs will go out to you this week. Sorry for slacking on it, just got supremely busy before leaving. 

I also do believe I have a guitar to raffle, eh?


----------



## yevetz (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Mar 8, 2008)

Did you ever make it to the Double Down?


----------



## Regor (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm still waiting on that ss.org sticker for posting a pic of myself with a Division CD


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2008)

You and everyone else.  I have to meet up w/Steve.


----------



## budda (Mar 8, 2008)

*hopes he wins raffle*


----------

